# DC Meet: New Poll (It's TODAY!!!)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  I made a new poll.  We'd decided on the 27th but now there are at least 2 who can't make that.  We hadn't mentioned the 28th before, but would that date be available to you all?  Please vote yes or no and let us know any other thoughts.

Thanks!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel so bad to cause trouble when this was all set!  But, if we can get a date where everyone INCLUDING Deb can be there, that'll be great!!!!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ahhh, Betsy, how sweet.  Please don't worry about me.  I would absolutely love to be there, but I don't want to be the glitch in this either.  
Okay, need to go get a tissue.  This made me tear up a little.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

After you get a tissue, don't forget to vote above.  

Betsy, you're not causing trouble. . . .well, maybe a little  . . . .but family is important so we'll figure it out. . . . . .

(wondering if we should PM the folks who aren't on line right now so they can come vote soonest?. . . . )

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd love to meet as many as possible. The 28th would easily work for me. Have to meet Betsey and Deb. Might actually be better since I think were changing my moms flight to the next day anyway.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I was okay with the 27th, but, at this point, it looks like the 28th will not work for me.  I'm sure the gathering will be fun.  Please post following the meet.

Van...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Voted yes, but I see now that the 28th doesn't work for some here...  29th maybe?  Or the following week, June 1-4?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan and I can make it on the 28th, too...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Fortunately for me the 27th or 28th or 29th would all work.
And even the following June 1rst or 2nd.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't make this one given conflicting travel plans. Have fun!! I look forward to meeting you IRL someday though!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I should be able to make this. If husband is around, he may be able to take the almost 4 yr old so I don't have to cart him along too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

are we losing more than we're gaining?  I don't want to lose more people just because the date doesn't work for me!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

We'll find a day, Betsy.  Eventually there'll be a magic date that works for everyone....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Bumping this up because I don't know whether Ann and Betsy are comparing calendars behind the scenes to come up with a new date(s), or whether everyone is waiting for everyone else!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just like when I go somewhere with my DW, I am just waiting to be told when and where.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff. . . you're a good man!

Yes, Betsy and I have put our keyboards together behind the scenes. It looks like that alternate date of the 28th is not better and in fact there are more folks who wouldn't be able to make it on the 28th. So we're going to stick with the 27th. Pentagon City Mall food court at 1 p.m. We really didn't want to put it off any further because we feel like it might never happen if we do. But we also talked about planning to do another one sometime later in the summer or early fall, so we can talk about that when we all meet.

So: info on the Mall. It's on the yellow/blue metro line at Pentagon City Station. For those of you who are driving, here's the web site: http://www.simon.com/MALL/default.aspx?ID=157. It gives the address and information on parking. . .there is plenty, though it will cost a couple of bucks.

There is free wi-fi so if someone wants to bring a lap top to post to KB in real time we can do that. Someone who has a photobucket account should also bring a camera so we can post a picture later on.

What other questions to people have?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You mean we won't get to meet Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, I didn't want to go anyway.    

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all go ahead, have fun, don't think of me.     

I'll be at a HIGH SCHOOL GRADUATION...think anyone will notice the Kindle?

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nah, I didn't want to go anyway.
> 
> Betsy


Oh (sniff sniff) you really (boo hoo) didn't want (blows nose) to meet us? (wipes eyes(not with same handkerchief - ewww))


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> You mean we won't get to meet Betsy


We don't get to meet deb either 

But we get to meet Mike and Jan and Geoff and Van and his co-worker and Lynn and Heather and you and me and ravenclaw. . . .(did I miss anyone? I feel like I missed someone.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh (sniff sniff) you really (boo hoo) didn't want (blows nose) to meet us? (wipes eyes(not with same handkerchief - ewww))


ewwwwww indeed. Somebody videotape it for me. Then I'll do some taping and splice it in.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We don't get to meed deb either


I know -- but you and Betsy STARTED this!

Would it be so bad to postpone by a week or two or three? Just askin', to paraphrase Geoff...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We don't get to meed deb either
> 
> But we get to meet Mike and Jan and Geoff and Van and his co-worker and Lynn and Heather and you and me and ravenclaw. . . .(did I miss anyone? I feel like I missed someone.  )


And possibly Harvey. The last time we had the 27th it was good for him (I think). But the 28th wasn't - did I get that right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding was that Harvey's travel schedule didn't allow him to make it that week at all. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ewwwwww indeed. Somebody videotape it for me. Then I'll do some taping and splice it in.
> 
> Betsy


I should point out that I meant the meeting, not geoff wiping his nose with a handkerchief.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I should point out that I meant the meeting, not geoff wiping his nose with a handkerchief.
> 
> Betsy


I wondered...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My DW has managed to make it clear to me that one should not wipe ones eyes with a handkerchhief (or preferably a tissue) that you have blown your nose into.  And I am trying to not use my sleeve.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> My DW has managed to make it clear to me that one should not wipe ones eyes with a handkerchhief (or preferably a tissue) that you have blown your nose into.


But you already HAVE whatever germs they are... no, never mind, I don't think this is really a fit topic for discussion.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> But you already HAVE whatever germs they are... no, never mind, I don't think this is really a fit topic for discussion.


Just move it over to the sore throat thread. LOL.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We don't get to meet deb either


Awww...thank you. 
deb


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Geoff. . . you're a good man!
> 
> Yes, Betsy and I have put our keyboards together behind the scenes. It looks like that alternate date of the 28th is not better and in fact there are more folks who wouldn't be able to make it on the 28th. So we're going to stick with the 27th. Pentagon City Mall food court at 1 p.m. We really didn't want to put it off any further because we feel like it might never happen if we do. But we also talked about planning to do another one sometime later in the summer or early fall, so we can talk about that when we all meet.
> 
> ...


Can someone let me know when the next get together in the summer will be? I'm moving to Fort Meade, MD in mid June!!! I would like to meet yall!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Lisa, there isn't one planned yet  --  this upcoming one will be our first!  (In fact, it may be the first organized KB meeting at all, though I'm not certain of that.)

But several people won't be able to make it to this one, so I'm pretty sure there will be a second one.  At least.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Lisa, there isn't one planned yet -- this upcoming one will be our first! (In fact, it may be the first organized KB meeting at all, though I'm not certain of that.)
> 
> But several people won't be able to make it to this one, so I'm pretty sure there will be a second one. At least.


yay!! let me know


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this last week, so I didn't weigh in on changing the date.  We were on vacation & Internet access was not available in the house we rented.  

I was looking forward to meeting Betsy & Deb.  I just knew that Betsy would be wearing some wild hat so we would all recognize her.  I guess we will need another meeting later this year to try to get others involved.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes we will DO this one.

But we can do one again - we will get better with experience.
Just sayin....


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Yes we will DO this one.
> 
> But we can do one again - we will get better with experience.
> Just sayin....


I feel like we are all friends here, even though we haven't met in person. I think the meetings will get more interesting as they go on, because then some people will have met previously & others (hopefully) will be new.

My only concern is that I am the world's worst at remembering names & faces, so I may still be at a loss if I attend a second meeting.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

lynninva said:


> My only concern is that I am the world's worst at remembering names & faces, so I may still be at a loss if I attend a second meeting.


We can make KB flash cards!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

y'all have fun.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

lynninva said:


> My only concern is that I am the world's worst at remembering names & faces, so I may still be at a loss if I attend a second meeting.


We could do name tags  ..... or we could try to identify everyone by their Kindlecovers...

....but you know, I don't think it will be that hard, because it's not like meeting a dozen people at a social event where you see them for the first time AND have to remember all the new names -- we already KNOW everyone's name, it's just a question of matching the faces with 'em!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> y'all have fun.


Hey, how 'bout you take your cell phone, plug in your earbuds/microphone, and we'll call you up and put you on the speakerphone! And with iPhones, we can even do multi-way calls!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Turns out Graduation is at noon, not ten as previously reported....at least that's what the school's invitation said.  Maybe I can call if I get a chance?  Having me on the phone during the graduation might not go over too well amongst the family members... 

Betsy


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> -- we already KNOW everyone's name, it's just a question of matching the faces with 'em!


Now there is a new dilemma: if someone has a different KB name than their real name, it may be more of a challenge. But I think there are only a few dual-identity people & I already know some of their other names.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Now there is a new dilemma: if someone has a different KB name than their real name, it may be more of a challenge. But I think there are only a few dual-identity people & I already know some of their other names.


Eeek! I didn't think of that. Things are always more complicated than they first appear... <sigh>


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so confused...  Is there going to be a meetup in the DC area? If so, when and where?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Where in the food court are we meeting? I have visions of wandering from table to table brandishing my Kindle in hopes of finding someone else with one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Where in the food court are we meeting? I have visions of wandering from table to table brandishing my Kindle in hopes of finding someone else with one.


Just wear your Mod hat, Heather. Then everyone will recognize you. 

L


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

crueltobekindle said:


> I'm so confused...  Is there going to be a meetup in the DC area? If so, when and where?


Yes....



Ann in Arlington said:


> So we're going to stick with the 27th. Pentagon City Mall food court at 1 p.m.
> 
> So: info on the Mall. It's on the yellow/blue metro line at Pentagon City Station. For those of you who are driving, here's the web site: http://www.simon.com/MALL/default.aspx?ID=157. It gives the address and information on parking. . .there is plenty, though it will cost a couple of bucks.


We said we would meet in the food court - now the question is how to actually meet up. I guess that once the first couple of people meet up & grab a table, then the others would recognize the Kindles. Or we could go the kid's party route & put a helium balloon on the table.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're talking 1 p.m. in the food court, which is not that big at that mall.  A balloon would be a good idea; if someone wants to bring one that would be great.  I had in mind to make a  triangular fold up or two that said "KindleBoards".  I hope to get to the mall a little early and find a clear table to put it/them on and then sit at. 

For identification purposes, my Kindle is a 1st Gen with Rosewood burl skin in a Saddle Creekbed Maple cover.   

BTW, how many of us are there likely to be?  Count off:  ONE


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> BTW, how many of us are there likely to be? Count off: ONE


TWO


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

THREE and FOUR


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

FIVE.

And most of you have seen my ugly puss on the photo page.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have still been checking the airlines and fares - they stopped the flights that I could make it in one day, there and back, and then a 2 day fare is more than twice what it was before, so guess I'll skip this one - y'all have fun!  Somebody gonna take pictures?


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

SIX and, if I can pry my coworker away from work, SEVEN.  If I get her there, you will have to lean on her to quit lurking and start posting.

Van...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

EIGHT, and I can also get there early to help stake out space.  

And I was planning to bring a balloon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. folks. . . .tomorrow is the day!  1 p.m. Pentagon City Mall. . . .be there or be square!  

Someone ought to bring a camera so we can post some photos after the fact.

And if someone wants to bring a lap top there is supposed to be wifi in the food court area. . . .we could potentially post from the mall.

This is no-host. . .there are lots of food/drink options if you choose to eat/drink

Don't forget to bring your Kindle(s)!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Suggestion: nametags (someone bring those cheap stick on ones and a Sharpie(TM), or everyone bring your own nametag) with your KindleBoards user name and your first name. I was going to make some but....

Betsy
don't worry about me, I'll be at a high school graduation with my husband and his ex-wife....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NINE!

I'll be bringing my little netbook along for the ride. I also have a camera.

Betsy, you will be missed.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Well, we have contractors still in the house and a/c scheduled to come repair so we can cool the house so I won't make it.  I can work around the contractors but DH said noon to 4 pm was the only time the A/C guys could come.

Have fun!


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> NINE!
> 
> I'll be bringing my little netbook along for the ride. I also have a camera.
> 
> Betsy, you will be missed.


cool, luvmy4brats....can you post the pics here after the big event? That would be so cool!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> cool, luvmy4brats....can you post the pics here after the big event? That would be so cool!


Yes I am with NurseLisa, please post pics here after the Big Meet! I'm so excited for you guys!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be with you in spirit.  Have a great time.  

Gertie


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Aww I wish I could be there with you all..!!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it today.  

Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Sure hope the weather cooperates!  Y'all have fun!  Wow the first kindleboard meet, how exciting is that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll have my netbook with me, after graduation we're going back to my stepson's house and they have wireless.

My netbook has a webcam, I have Skype and I'm not afraid to use it!  If y'all are still gathered by the time I get home and get logged on, Virtual Betsy could join you (although I expect it'll be HOURS.  The graduation doesn't start until noon.)  Y'all have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope we'll have at least one laptop with a webcam...  mine is out of commission and waiting for a replacement part...  so unless that part shows up at my doorstep by around ten a.m., I can't bring mine  

Anju, it's indoors, with covered parking, so let it rain!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish EVERYONE could make it. . .  but I'm sure there will be another. . . .

Heather is bringing a laptop and camera but I think that's two different devices.  My laptop has no web cam.  But if WiFi works as advertised, maybe one of us can go on and into chat and then others can log on as they wish to.  I really have no idea what is going to happen!  But it should be fun anyway. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wish EVERYONE could make it. . . but I'm sure there will be another. . . .
> 
> Heather is bringing a laptop and camera but I think that's two different devices. My laptop has no web cam. But if WiFi works as advertised, maybe one of us can go on and into chat and then others can log on as they wish to. I really have no idea what is going to happen! But it should be fun anyway. . . . .


Ann, if you bring your laptop, I can bring my webcam... USB port.... software for it takes about five minutes to install... if you want. (Personally I think that regular pics will do fine, but if anyone wants video...)

I have no idea how to get the results onto KB in real time though. I don't think the chat room has video capabilities!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hadn't planned on bringing my laptop. . .it's not large, it's just. . . .one more thing.  Plus, Heather said she'd have hers and Mike had made noises earlier about having one as well. I think we'd look a bit silly all sitting at a table together typing to each other! 

Anyway, I figure we'll just see what's what. . . .if someone has a laptop and wants to log into chat we can share with any KB'ers far and wide. Otherwise/In addition, we can ALL post thoughts and/or pictures this evening. . . . .

_But don't forget your Kindles!!!_


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Have fun. Wish I could join you but that whole work thing


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Have fun! Looking forward to hear all about it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think we'd look a bit silly all sitting at a table together typing to each other!
> 
> _But don't forget your Kindles!!!_


.... so that we can all sit at a table reading to each other?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wish EVERYONE could make it. . . but I'm sure there will be another. . . .
> 
> Heather is bringing a laptop and camera but I think that's two different devices. My laptop has no web cam. But if WiFi works as advertised, maybe one of us can go on and into chat and then others can log on as they wish to. I really have no idea what is going to happen! But it should be fun anyway. . . . .


My laptop has a webcam.  I might even be able to figure out how to use it.

I probably need to leave around 3:30 though.

Eta: I forgot to mention, I'm on my way!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am already in Crystal City.
So I will take the metrorail one stop and be there in a jiffy.

I have my digital camera as well as my phone cam.
And I WILL bring my K2.
No laptop though - too much to cart around.

The first KindleBoard "happening"?

I would have thought that the SoCA group would have already met - no?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I was considering bringing my laptop, but probably won't at this point. But I'll bring my video camera, iPhone...and Kindle...


----------

